# Audio system not working



## bleydon (Nov 12, 2007)

Just brought my 2006 frontier crew to the mechanic for a tune up. When I got home I noticed the Rockford Fosgate radio6c/d changer was not illuminated (no clock either}. When I tried to turn it on nothing happened.
Mechanic went back and checked everything and says power is going to radio. I bought this used a year and a half ago and it did not have the spec book with it. My question is what do I do now is there some sort of code to enter. I have the code for the keys, is the radio different. Please help

Thanks


----------



## DWilliams (Feb 12, 2009)

It would say "COD3" on the radio if it wanted you to enter one, and normally it wont. There are 2 power wires on a radio, a constant power and an Accessory power (ACC). It could be that there is still constant power but no ACC power, so check your fuse box for the "RADIO" and/or "ACC" fuse. Also check the clocks fuse if it has a seperate one, sometimes they tie all of the ACC fuses in to one.


----------

